# Jones Stratos... Thoughts?



## onitsukatiger (Mar 16, 2014)

Looking to start a thread to see what people think about it... Maybe stir the pot. What i found interesting is how United Shapes called Jones out for 'copying' their Horizons design for the Stratos. They are both similar. I own a US deep reach and Jones MT so i don't really have any bias in this. I like both brands for different reasons - just think it's funny. 

Frivolous drama aside, the tight SCR is 'new' for Jones - and I wonder if we will see them make more dart-y boards to tackle more of the market since they've got almost all fringes of free riding covered with their line up. I'd argue there's already some 'hair-splitting' in their quiver.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

United shapes can eat my ass. Tons of brands are making an all mountain freestyle twin with a directional shape and taper. Seems like the same concept as a SPAM or Brewster or Super Bueno by burton. There’s even volume shifted boards in this new genre like the Warpig or party platter. All that being said, I think it’s a cool board for Jones to make. It seems like a departure from their normal stuff.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

looks cool, looks like they are releasing wider models next year "Our 2020-2021 line will include a wider Stratos size range." would love something 27cm at the waist at mid 150's


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Yeah saw this yesterday and looks interesting. Downside for me though is the default stance width is too wide which means not being able to use the powder inserts.

Maybe things will change next year when they release more sizes

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## poser (Mar 7, 2018)

16gkid said:


> looks cool, looks like they are releasing wider models next year "Our 2020-2021 line will include a wider Stratos size range." would love something 27cm at the waist at mid 150's


I’d be in on that option. It’s a great looking board, for sure.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

I kinda see where United Shapes is coming from, but that shape/style is super popular, the Rossi Sashimi looks similar as well as other boards im sure


----------



## york.sta (Jan 17, 2020)

Looking at this rather than a Frontier. Hope some reviews will come out shortly.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

The shape vaguely looks similar, but the profile, and rest of the details of the specs clearly are not even close to similar. The Stratos could be my dreamboard. I've been daily driving a Rome Blur and am loving the soft-ish flex for that type of board. What the Blur lacks is taper for float and a more turny ride -- and slam back inserts for deep days! Everything the Jones Stratos has.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Slamback inserts is just a marketing gimmick to help with the sale of 4x4 bindings, but it looks like a fun board.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Rip154 said:


> Slamback inserts is just a marketing gimmick to help with the sale of 4x4 bindings, but it looks like a fun board.


Slamback's do work (I have a Yes Standard), but it would be better if they weren't so stingy and just put extra inserts in-between to give more stance and binding compatibility

Unless it is just marketing of course


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

bazman said:


> Slamback's do work (I have a Yes Standard), but it would be better if they weren't so stingy and just put extra inserts in-between to give more stance and binding compatibility
> 
> Unless it is just marketing of course


I know it works, but skipping one insert just to call it slamback..


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

It's a very playful board. I rode a 156 cm Stratos today and yesterday and compared it with the Burton Flight Attendant 152 cm, Gnu Antigravity 156 cm and Yes Optimistic 151 cm in powder, tracked out powder and on really nice groomers. At 165 lbs I'm in the upper end of the weight range for the 156 Stratos. I would have been closer to the middle of the range on a 159 cm Stratos, but this is my post-Christmas/New Year's weight, though, and I hope to be back down to ~160 lbs fairly soon.

The Stratos is very, very playful. The nose is large and soft. It does roll nicely from edge to edge and loves tight turns. It's ridiculously easy to toss around. It glided easily through powder without any leaning back so I had to consciously not bother to lean back. In the chop it rode through and held or changed lines very well -- it didn't throw me around but also didn't try to fold. The maneuverability was similar to the Yes Optimistic, but I'd say the Stratos was quicker edge-to-edge and actually had better float.

I didn't come across any significant icy sections so I can't speak to edge hold on really firm/icy stuff, but in 'normal' conditions and in the fluffy stuff I really enjoyed it.

Overall this is another great board. I could definitely see it as a daily driver, and it'll probably be one of my boards of choice for tight/technical terrain going forward.

Camber profile shots included because I haven't seen any online, yet.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

JONES 2021


Issuu is a digital publishing platform that makes it simple to publish magazines, catalogs, newspapers, books, and more online. Easily share your publications and get them in front of Issuu’s millions of monthly readers. Title: JONES 2021, Author: zuzupopo.snow, Length: 144 pages, Page: 1...




issuu.com




Page 72


----------



## LightninSVT (Dec 31, 2010)

zc1 said:


> It's a very playful board. I rode a 156 cm Stratos today and yesterday and compared it with the Burton Flight Attendant 152 cm, Gnu Antigravity 156 cm and Yes Optimistic 151 cm in powder, tracked out powder and on really nice groomers. At 165 lbs I'm in the upper end of the weight range for the 156 Stratos. I would have been closer to the middle of the range on a 159 cm Stratos, but this is my post-Christmas/New Year's weight, though, and I hope to be back down to ~160 lbs fairly soon.
> 
> The Stratos is very, very playful. The nose is large and soft. It does roll nicely from edge to edge and loves tight turns. It's ridiculously easy to toss around. It glided easily through powder without any leaning back so I had to consciously not bother to lean back. In the chop it rode through and held or changed lines very well -- it didn't throw me around but also didn't try to fold. The maneuverability was similar to the Yes Optimistic, but I'd say the Stratos was quicker edge-to-edge and actually had better float.
> 
> ...


What straps are you running on those NOW bindings? Doesnt look like any of theirs...


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

@LightninSVT: Those are last season's Pilots. Original straps. No changes. If you look closely at the photos you can actually see the "Now" logo stitched on the inside of the ankle strap...


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Snowdaddy said:


>


What model is that? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

smellysell said:


> What model is that?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


First Call


----------



## york.sta (Jan 17, 2020)

zc1 said:


> It's a very playful board. I rode a 156 cm Stratos today and yesterday and compared it with the Burton Flight Attendant 152 cm, Gnu Antigravity 156 cm and Yes Optimistic 151 cm in powder, tracked out powder and on really nice groomers. At 165 lbs I'm in the upper end of the weight range for the 156 Stratos. I would have been closer to the middle of the range on a 159 cm Stratos, but this is my post-Christmas/New Year's weight, though, and I hope to be back down to ~160 lbs fairly soon.
> 
> The Stratos is very, very playful. The nose is large and soft. It does roll nicely from edge to edge and loves tight turns. It's ridiculously easy to toss around. It glided easily through powder without any leaning back so I had to consciously not bother to lean back. In the chop it rode through and held or changed lines very well -- it didn't throw me around but also didn't try to fold. The maneuverability was similar to the Yes Optimistic, but I'd say the Stratos was quicker edge-to-edge and actually had better float.
> 
> ...


How do you think this compares to the Frontier? Stuck between the two boards atm


----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

Stratos more directional and with taper. If you ride switch, get the Fronter. The Stratos looks to be an ideal 'rad dad' board along the lines of the Rome Ravine, Lago Open Road. I'm looking forward to getting one.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

I had an Explorer 159 cm. My understanding is that when they replaced the Explorer with the Frontier they actually changed the construction as well (but not the various numerical specs and profile). What I can say is that I enjoy the Stratos 156 cm more at my current weight than I did the Explorer 159 cm at my previous weight. 

With the Stratos you get more nimble handling, better float (even without factoring in the pow inserts) and good edge hold, but in what's overall a more directional package. I'm on a bit of a directional kick right now so all of that works for me. The only place where I find myself wanting more is trying to rail really tight turns at high-speeds (which, really, I have no good reason to do, but it's fun).

It's the most fun board I have right now (and I have a lot of fun boards), and I was never able to say that about the Explorer. That said, the Explorer was a really good board. The Stratos is just better for the way I ride.


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

The camber profile looks nice. A bit like the new Flagship, way more camber into the tail than previous years.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

If I manage to run my SPAM into the ground this winter I’ll probably pick up a Stratos next year...or a Mind Expander.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> If I manage to run my SPAM into the ground this winter I’ll probably pick up a Stratos next year...or a Mind Expander.


You are just this Mind Expander away to ride my exact quiver.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

LeDe said:


> You are just this Mind Expander away to ride my exact quiver.


And how do you like your quiver? Would you trade anything out? Kinda funny lol


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

LeDe said:


> You are just this Mind Expander away to ride my exact quiver.


And how do you like your quiver? Would you trade anything out? Kinda funny lol


----------



## aldenowens (Jan 6, 2014)

zc1 said:


> It's a very playful board. I rode a 156 cm Stratos today and yesterday and compared it with the Burton Flight Attendant 152 cm, Gnu Antigravity 156 cm and Yes Optimistic 151 cm in powder, tracked out powder and on really nice groomers. At 165 lbs I'm in the upper end of the weight range for the 156 Stratos. I would have been closer to the middle of the range on a 159 cm Stratos, but this is my post-Christmas/New Year's weight, though, and I hope to be back down to ~160 lbs fairly soon.
> 
> The Stratos is very, very playful. The nose is large and soft. It does roll nicely from edge to edge and loves tight turns. It's ridiculously easy to toss around. It glided easily through powder without any leaning back so I had to consciously not bother to lean back. In the chop it rode through and held or changed lines very well -- it didn't throw me around but also didn't try to fold. The maneuverability was similar to the Yes Optimistic, but I'd say the Stratos was quicker edge-to-edge and actually had better float.
> 
> ...


What is your height and weight? I am VERY interested in this board in 156Cm as my pow day fun board (trees, side hits, groomers). I wouldn't use it as All Mountain on medium to hard snow, but it may fit my quiver as the agile fun board. I already have a Mind Expander in 158CM for deep powder only and don't want overlap.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

aldenowens said:


> What is your height and weight? I am VERY interested in this board in 156Cm as my pow day fun board (trees, side hits, groomers). I wouldn't use it as All Mountain on medium to hard snow, but it may fit my quiver as the agile fun board. I already have a Mind Expander in 158CM for deep powder only and don't want overlap.


I'm 5'8", 160 to 165 lbs, so in the top end of the weight range for the 156 cm.


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

zc1 said:


> It's a very playful board. I rode a 156 cm Stratos today and yesterday and compared it with the Burton Flight Attendant 152 cm, Gnu Antigravity 156 cm and Yes Optimistic 151 cm in powder, tracked out powder and on really nice groomers. At 165 lbs I'm in the upper end of the weight range for the 156 Stratos. I would have been closer to the middle of the range on a 159 cm Stratos, but this is my post-Christmas/New Year's weight, though, and I hope to be back down to ~160 lbs fairly soon.
> 
> The Stratos is very, very playful. The nose is large and soft. It does roll nicely from edge to edge and loves tight turns. It's ridiculously easy to toss around. It glided easily through powder without any leaning back so I had to consciously not bother to lean back. In the chop it rode through and held or changed lines very well -- it didn't throw me around but also didn't try to fold. The maneuverability was similar to the Yes Optimistic, but I'd say the Stratos was quicker edge-to-edge and actually had better float.
> 
> ...


How did the Stratos stack up against the FA?


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

@coloradodirtbag The Stratos is more playful -- it really wants to (and is ready to) go anywhere and everywhere until you lock it in on edge. On really firm, icy terrain the FA has more immediate bite; you get what you're going to get relatively quickly. The Stratos has a bit of a 'later' bite, then bites hard...and my impression is that it bites harder than the FA. That said, though, the Stratos has a longer EE than the FA as well. I had it out after freezing rain at the end of the day and it held like nobody's business. It's playful until you tell it you're serious, then it locks in and holds.

Edge-to-edge the FA is quicker, but the Stratos didn't feel far behind. 

Float-wise the Stratos was better. 

The FA is stiffer (in every direction), even despite the smaller size. If you like the stiffness and pop of the FA and wouldn't want anything less then the Stratos isn't the sled you're looking for.

You can take either board anywhere, but you won't work as hard on the Stratos.


----------



## SoCalBoarder1 (Feb 9, 2014)

zc1 said:


> @coloradodirtbag The Stratos is more playful -- it really wants to (and is ready to) go anywhere and everywhere until you lock it in on edge. On really firm, icy terrain the FA has more immediate bite; you get what you're going to get relatively quickly. The Stratos has a bit of a 'later' bite, then bites hard...and my impression is that it bites harder than the FA. That said, though, the Stratos has a longer EE than the FA as well. I had it out after freezing rain at the end of the day and it held like nobody's business. It's playful until you tell it you're serious, then it locks in and holds.
> 
> Edge-to-edge the FA is quicker, but the Stratos didn't feel far behind.
> 
> ...


And how does the Stratos compare to the Antigravity in your testing overall
? I'm considering a Antigravity for my next board. How would you compare the Stratos camrock to the gnu c3 profile?


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

@SoCalBoarder1 I think you already touched on the biggest difference. The Antigravity rides like a camber board (not C3, just camber). On some C3 boards I definitely notice the centre rocker at times. I don't notice it at all on my particular Antigravity or the demo one that I rode last season.

The Stratos rides like a (really good) camrock board. It's quicker edge-to-edge and feels much more nimble when you're taking it easy, but still bites hard on edge when you ask it to do so. The Antigravity is more eager to grab and hold a line.

The closest comparison I can come up with to describe the playful/nimble feel of the Stratos is the Endeavor BOD. With the lifted contacts it's really easy to move around, but when you make a conscious effort to engage the sidecut it grips and holds -- and that gap between playful and serious is small; doesn't take a ton of energy/effort to transition from loose to grippy and vice-versa. It's a smaller/quicker transition than on the BOD, IMO.

If you're considering the Antigravity (and/or Stratos) then I'd suggest also having a look at the Signal Yup. It doesn't have special edge tech, but it still holds really, really well, goes edge-to-edge quickly, has the channel (which I happen to like a lot), rides switch incredibly well and is just another really fun directional all-mountain/freeride board.


----------



## SoCalBoarder1 (Feb 9, 2014)

zc1 said:


> @SoCalBoarder1 I think you already touched on the biggest difference. The Antigravity rides like a camber board (not C3, just camber). On some C3 boards I definitely notice the centre rocker at times. I don't notice it at all on my particular Antigravity or the demo one that I rode last season.
> 
> The Stratos rides like a (really good) camrock board. It's quicker edge-to-edge and feels much more nimble when you're taking it easy, but still bites hard on edge when you ask it to do so. The Antigravity is more eager to grab and hold a line.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed response. Will try to do a demo or 2 to see what works ?


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

zc1, awesome feedback re: the Stratos - this one looks like a bit of a winner!


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

zc1 said:


> @SoCalBoarder1 I think you already touched on the biggest difference. The Antigravity rides like a camber board (not C3, just camber). On some C3 boards I definitely notice the centre rocker at times. I don't notice it at all on my particular Antigravity or the demo one that I rode last season.
> 
> The Stratos rides like a (really good) camrock board. It's quicker edge-to-edge and feels much more nimble when you're taking it easy, but still bites hard on edge when you ask it to do so. The Antigravity is more eager to grab and hold a line.
> 
> ...


What are your thoughts around the new 3D Contour Base added to the Stratos? Seem's to becoming popular addition now to a range of boards, I think the Mountain Twin which was a hugely popular board has now also had the 3D tech added but maybe not as pronounced as the Stratos. Does this give it an even quicker edge to edge, a little smoother, less edge catch or all of the above?


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

I haven't ridden the Stratos or the Mountain Twin, but I have ridden 2x Rome PD boards (the pintail, and I currently own the 157 Moon Tail) that have 3D shaping, along with my LJ.

Subtle 3d shaping is fantastic - it works to negate any potential disadvantages of having a wide platform (edge to edge is super natural and smooth, and there's no lag going from edge to edge), and yes it provides just that little bit of forgiveness and playfulness.

I had 2x Bataleons, _and in my opinion_, a subtle 3D shaping like in my Romes, my Lj, and what you see in the Jones boards, is a better execution of 3d base profiling, than TBT (which is flat, then boom - edges are up off the snow).


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

NT.Thunder said:


> What are your thoughts around the new 3D Contour Base added to the Stratos? Seem's to becoming popular addition now to a range of boards, I think the Mountain Twin which was a hugely popular board has now also had the 3D tech added but maybe not as pronounced as the Stratos. Does this give it an even quicker edge to edge, a little smoother, less edge catch or all of the above?


FWIW I target boards with 3D contour base. I think this tech plays a significant part in snowsurfing firm conditions due to it being less catchy. I can tweak my board that much more in a turn on a bank.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

NT.Thunder said:


> What are your thoughts around the new 3D Contour Base added to the Stratos? Seem's to becoming popular addition now to a range of boards, I think the Mountain Twin which was a hugely popular board has now also had the 3D tech added but maybe not as pronounced as the Stratos. Does this give it an even quicker edge to edge, a little smoother, less edge catch or all of the above?


I can't say it's quicker because I don't have a non-3D contoured version to compare it to. It's smooth, though, for sure (less catchy/grabby).


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Paxford said:


> FWIW I target boards with 3D contour base. I think this tech plays a significant part in snowsurfing firm conditions due to it being less catchy. I can tweak my board that much more in a turn on a bank.


*NT.Thunder*, last season when I was going through my cull, and deciding where to land next, I came to this decision as well - my carving+"freeride"+pow board (one board _had_ to serve all 3 purposes), was to be 25.8cm+ wide at the waist, tapered, directional flex, set back, and have _some_ sort of 3d profiling that wasn't TBT. 

Paxford is bang on - it's less catchy, very tweakable mid-turn, and flowy.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

buller_scott said:


> *NT.Thunder*, last season when I was going through my cull, and deciding where to land next, I came to this decision as well - my carving+"freeride"+pow board (one board _had_ to serve all 3 purposes), was to be 25.8cm+ wide at the waist, tapered, directional flex, set back, and have _some_ sort of 3d profiling that wasn't TBT.
> 
> Paxford is bang on - it's less catchy, very tweakable mid-turn, and flowy.


Yeah I'm going to keep an eye on the reviews as they drop this year between the Bataleon and Jones ranges. I've actually just ordered the Yup last night and see it's on the way so i think I'm going to find my feet again with these couple of boards, ride a couple more in NZ and possibly pick up something before a Japan/Canada trip next year. I've spoken to Boardertown and they have a good range that should be available.

I'm also conscious that my daughter is improving her skiing very quickly (she's 12) and what we are doing now compared to 12/24mths from now will be very different, so will stick with the Yup and PP for now whilst trialling some others and just enjoy riding with my daughter whilst I still have that. 4 years from now she won't want to riding anywhere near me probably so who knows where I'll be riding


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

The Yup is fantastic. Don't worry about the Stratos (or really anything else). Between the Yup and PP you're set. Enjoy riding with your daughter!


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Just recently bought a Bataleon Evil Twin and LOVE IT. Next to the Capita DOA that I also got I just couldn’t ride the DOA anymore. Now Im selling the DOA after only a week. I am going to put up a full review of both/ side by side but I really preferred the Bataleon. I agree that less is more with 3D shaping. Bataleon rates the Evil Twin the most subtle, which to me seems crazy because I couldn’t see any more being helpful. If anything I would go with less, which if that’s what Jones has I’d love to ride one.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Jones has a range too. They match up the 3D shaping to the boards intended purpose, dialing it up or down to suit.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

FWIW I rode a 154 lobster Aaron Schwartz with 3BT with camber this weekend. No learning curve beyond any new board, it rips. Just wanted to share since I’ve hesitated to buy one due to some love hate comments about 3BT. I didn’t know what I was missing. Pretty good cheap deck for big footed snowsurfing imo.


----------



## bigfoot12 (Mar 10, 2020)

How BIG is "big footed" I wear a size 18 boot and ride a hand made custom snowboard. Just wondering if you think I would be able to get away with a factory deck rather than having mountain side boards build me one


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Depends on the rider. If you trench then you need a wider board. Was thinking that deck is more in the size 12-14 range depending on rider skill. Have you been properly fitted in size 18 based upon your mondo? I’ve worn 15’s before, now I am in 12’s.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Paxford said:


> FWIW I rode a 154 lobster Aaron Schwartz with 3BT with camber this weekend. No learning curve beyond any new board, it rips. Just wanted to share since I’ve hesitated to buy one due to some love hate comments about 3BT. I didn’t know what I was missing. Pretty good cheap deck for big footed snowsurfing imo.


That Lobster looks rad! Is that the same board as Bateleon's party wave?


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Yep


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Jones Stratos reviews are starting to show up. Watch the first two with subtitles and autotranslate turned on if you don't speak the language (Russian or Dutch).


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I really like how this Russian guy rides. Nice powerful riding. If he put at least some English translation in description would be great.


----------



## zc1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Yeahti87 said:


> I really like how this Russian guy rides. Nice powerful riding. If he put at least some English translation in description would be great.


I agree. If he made English reviews he'd have a very popular channel. 

If you view the video on a desktop/laptop computer then you can use YouTube's autotranslate feature to translate it into English. I don't know if it's possible with the mobile version (I haven't been able to do it).


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

zc1 said:


> I agree. If he made English reviews he'd have a very popular channel.
> 
> If you view the video on a desktop/laptop computer then you can use YouTube's autotranslate feature to translate it into English. I don't know if it's possible with the mobile version (I haven't been able to do it).


It doesn’t work on my mobile phone. I’ve commented on his Mercury review and he seems to be positive about putting some English translation/transcript.

No problem with the other guy as I speak Dutch.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

It looks like the Goodride guys have been taking lessons.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

On what?


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Carving?


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Wonder if there’s any chance for a Stratos split next year, seems like the perfect split for the terrain I like to ride here in Utah, currently riding a two year old Explorer that I absolutely love......also have a flagship and a hovercraft so not sure if the Stratos would be too similar but I doubt it.


----------



## Easyrider17 (Oct 9, 2020)

Angry finally dropped his review:
The 2021 Jones Stratos Snowboard Review | The Angry Snowboarder 

I am going to pick up my Stratos 159 tomorrow. Was supposed to be a pow/freeride board but with my Mountain Twin having a warranty issue, I'm hoping this thing can be more versatile.


----------



## Easyrider17 (Oct 9, 2020)

I got my first day on this board and have to say, Angry's review is spot on. It's stiffer between the feet, a bit more flexy in the tip and tail. I'm 198 lbs and got a 159 Stratos. It feels pretty playful for a freeride board. I had no real issues taking into really tight woods, but it does require a bit more calculated effort to maneuver in tight spaces. Not at all bad, but not as playful as a Mountain Twin for instance. But point it down hill on a wide open run and it is really good. Damp, not at all chattery like the goodride said. Sometimes it baffles me how wrong that web site can be about some things. But the Stratos rocks. Very versatile, could be a daily driver if you don't do park. There wasn't a ton of powder when I rode it, but I did catch a few stashed and the board seems to have great float. The 3d nose really gives you that rolling float effect that fees really nice.


----------



## easyrider16 (Sep 28, 2020)

Just got a deep powder day on the stratos. First part of the day I was at reference stance and it was decent, but I definitely had to weight my back foot. But then I set the bindings back on the float pack inserts and oh my god, the board came alive. I can't believe how good it was set back that far. I was expecting some weird squirrely stuff due to being so far back on the sidecut, but no. It's like this is how the Stratos was designed to be ridden. Super easy to slash turns, super floaty with the big pointed nose. And you can still rail turns. It also feels a little better in the chop, as I think the longer nose allows the camber to soak up some of the force before it hits your front foot. I may keep it mounted this way even when it's not a powder day.


----------

